# The Host of Worms



## notsoevil

I'm new to 40k (I've yet to play even a demo of 5th edition), but have been a long time fan of Nurgle.

I'm not going Deathguard simply because I want the greatest range of models/vehicles to convert.

*The Host of Worms* (aka The Host).

Complete with my own insignia:










Chaos Lord: *Mathas Skolik, the Infested*

Daemon Prince: *Lumbricus, The Bloated*

Daemon Prince: *Omunyongororwa, Sower of Maggots*

Great Unclean One: *Uod, the Grubfather*

Patron God (unmodelled of course): *Shallagia, Goat Mother of a Thousand Worms, Bride of Nurgle, Nursemaiden of Woe*

First up, WIP shots for my Lord of Pestilence model from Ultraforge.

I asked previously about giving him a jump pack instead of typical daemon wings, simply because his model screams "I'm a giant bloated space marine".

I started with two caps from superglue bottles, which I might add actually looks great as the basis for a jump pack ...

















... but it doesn't fit his style.

Onward, I've had this Tyranid something-or-other carapace for a long time. I kept it because it looks pretty Nurgly to me. So, why not use it as the housing for the jet pack. And just so happens, some plastic tubing I have fits perfectly.

















Looks great from the back, but I'm not so sure I like how it affects his silhouette from the side and front. I think I may scrap the carapace, but keep the "organic jump pack" idea. Or maybe I'll just grind on the carapace for a while to reduce the turtle-effect:


----------



## notsoevil

Carapace is ditched. Too beefy.

Here is the first stage which includes:

1) Flared ends for a jetpack meets tube-worm appearance.
2) Broken armor plates on the shoulders to show how this essentially burst from his back
3) The beginnings of the flesh work and organic-fication of the jump pack.

I will be doing more flesh work of course and the armor plates are not blended in. In fact, I'm going to be grinding them down near the shoulders to make the blending easier and they'll get some wear-and-tear as well.


----------



## notsoevil

*Update on Daemon Prince*

Added veins, inner jet funk (though instead of organic, it may be painted with an afterglow).
Started wiring, it needs to be blended in to be coming from GS "wounds"

































But notsoevil, why is your guitar string pink?

It isn't guitar string, which is a bitch to work with. My "tubing" is a metal coil bracelet for girls that has the same ribbed look as guitar string, but being super springy and flexible. So flexible in fact, that I inserted a paperclip in to stiffen it up and "shape" it. This is my first time using the material, but so far I'm thoroughly impressed.


----------



## Orochi

Looks good.

What's the sculpting quality of Ultraforge stuff like?


----------



## notsoevil

With the Lord of Pestilence, I'm very impressed. Very multi-layeref; for instance when you look at some of his wounds you can see layers of skin, then some mechanical gubbins, etc. Very nice.

Almost hated to mod him, but he just called out for a jump pack. I think he'd look silly with wings.

Soon I'll be getting their other daemon prince, the Plaguedaemon. First though I think I'll grab their Great Unclean One if I can get my hands on it. They stopped producing it I believe.


----------



## Midge913

Looking great so far! I like the ultraforge stuff and the mod you have done it very original. Looking forward to further progress.

On a side note... Unfortunately you are correct about them not producing the GUO anymore, which I might add is incredibly said seeing it was a might share cooler than the GW model.


----------



## notsoevil

Thanks!

Also, as I was tired of working on the Daemon Prince, I played around with some poster tack and mocked up my next (or concurrent) project, The Dreadbearer (or Plaugenought .. heh).



















Essentially, I'm going to hollow out the center of the dread (I think it's called the sarcophagus) and sculpt a Plaguebearer-esque daemon in the middle of it, all wired in.


----------



## CLT40k

Nice converting ... + rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Very impressive work on the Lord of Pestilence. The jump pack fits it nicely.


----------



## Grins1878

Nice work man


----------



## notsoevil

Initial cutting into the dread started last night. Not easy when it is already assembled.

Also prepped some Black Reach Terminators to be infested by The Host. About to get 10 more in trade, so I'll have 15 Black Reach termies. Now if I can just get my hands on the proper Chaos bits (arms, heads, weapons) to convert them up right nice.


----------



## Doelago

Looks great this far!  +rep


----------



## Salio

Very cool. Man, I'm excited to see that lord of pestilence finished. The converting is looking top-notch so far. Keep it up!


----------



## notsoevil

Just a quick shot since I just got up from the work table. Nurgle Terminators based on AOBR Terminators. First of several steps of conversion. I need to get my hands on some Chaos Termie bitz (arms, weapons, etc).










I'll take individual shots later and explain what I'm doing.


----------



## Midge913

I really like the guy with the tube coming out of his face, and the one with the leering face and the tongue. The other sculpted head just looks like a blob but I think that it is just because of the angle of the picture. I also like the cloven feet. It is a great addition that adds a lot of character. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## notsoevil

I'll take better shots later. The blob head is actually more of a hood. Complete with texture and stitching. More pics to come.


----------



## Midge913

Cool. I figured it was just the photo. Looking forward to more pics


----------



## notsoevil

*Update Plaguenought*

Left Arm DCCW:










Dammit, how do I get a right arm DCCW?

*Update Terminators*


----------



## Midge913

Looking good! I like the hood. Adds some excellent contrasting textures to the model.


----------



## notsoevil

I'm going to be using Pestigors as Plaguebearers, so I figured I'd spread some hood-love around my army.


----------



## Lexington

*sniff* My little NSE's all growed up!


----------



## aquatic_foible

Excellent stuff on the thread so far, sir. Will be following with interest. Also [in case you missed it], *link* to a really nice way to convert plastic bloodletters into plaguebearers!


----------



## notsoevil

I was already thinking about doing a bloodletter->plaguebearer conversion, but in the interest of saving time/money at the moment, I'll be using Pestigors as Plaguebearers unmodified. Which actually works quite well.


----------



## notsoevil

*Update on Daemon Prince*

Nothing ground-shaking, but blended the tubes in. All that's left to do with his conversion is to put on his arms, blend in their seams with greenstuff and add a drip to that break in the tube on his back.

















*Update on Terminators*

I really like this guy:

















And this guy's tumors are now veiny:










And now the non-helmed fellow has a half-hood:


----------



## Midge913

Looks fantastic! Great conversion work! The greenstuff-fu is with you!+rep


----------



## tinfoil

Nice stuff. I particularly like the terminator with no helmet and a half hood. And the work in the daemon prince. Very nicely textured, very atmospheric.


----------



## notsoevil

Yeah, I'm actually quite pleased with the no helmet guy as well. Normally I hate armored soldiers without helms -- looks ridiculous. But works with this guy with the distended face I think. Creep-factor.


----------



## notsoevil

So, without completing the things I've posted before (though I'm close on the Daemon Prince), I started assembling my run of the mill Chaos Space Marine units.

Getting tired of assembly line cleaning the bits, I decided to treat myself and build out the Aspiring Champion for my first unit. I have 5 Possessed on sprue but have decided to use their bits to build the champs of each unit.

Also, my first combi-weapon, a combi-melta:










Which went on this Aspiring Champion:



































Feel like he has the bulk to be a Champion. Had to use the cloven legs -- just so Nurgly and match the cloven feet on my Terminators.

My OCD is dictating that I have 3 ten man units. 2 Meltas + Combi-Melta Champ, 2 Flamers + Combi-Flamer Champ, 2 Plasma + Combi-Plasma Champ. Most optimal configurations? I have no idea, I haven't played yet. But I don't care, it satisfies my brain.


----------



## notsoevil

Daemon Prince is done and read to primer/paint. In fact, for the Heresy Online 2011 painting challenge, he's my first up. No real pics to show as his conversion hasn't changed much, but I'll be WIPing pics soon.

Dreadnought has had more layering and work done to his "tubes":










I'm having a hell of a time creating a right arm DCCW though and I don't feel like buying a $20 Ironclad right arm. Robbery.

Terminators have some tummies! Also, you can see my Elephant-man start -- he'll have dual tubes and a mask half covering those tumors:


























Updated pose of my first Aspiring Champion buy redoing his legs to be standing instead of running, and changing him to a more commanding pose with combi-melta up and fist pointing.










Also, head for my second Aspiring Champion:


----------



## notsoevil

Not a ton to show, but I've decided to use that half-masked head above as my Chaos Lord, once I get around to building him out.

However, here is my second Aspiring Champion, complete with combi-flamer. I think my combi-melta turned out much better and more menacing, but meh .. I still like it:


































Also, the tumor faced fellow I showed before now has his hood, plus tubes and "goggles":


----------



## Lexington

I dig Mr. Merrick something fierce. I feel like he should have a Power or Chainfist that's coming apart under the strain of hideous tumors. Given his stance, it would probably look appropo!


----------



## notsoevil

Nice idea actually. Need more tumors cracking armor apart -- my left dccw has one coming from the inside, and another terminator has worms cracking apart his armor (not shown yet).

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## notsoevil

Minor update:

Worms coming from the Daemon Prince -- he's now ready to primer:

















My first Rhino, with the beginnings of battle damage that will be bursting with tumors and worms (note the peek-a-boo window):



















Dreadnought right arm DCCW:










Also, lookee who I have now!!!!


----------



## fish

A Bloat Thrall from PP may make a good basis for an Oblit..

You just need to make sure you throw him.


----------



## Lexington

Oooo...that Dread CCW arm is coming along nice.

Man, fish, notsoevil and I have been sitting around discussing Obliterator ideas for _months_ now, and somehow neither of us never hit upon that.


----------



## notsoevil

Great model but too static. Would be extremely difficult to make 3 unique ones.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good! I like the DCCW so far, even though personnally I think it is a little too bulky, just a personal thing though. I love that Greater Plague Daemon from Ultraforge. I have been trying to scoop one up for myself but they have stopped producing it from everything I have been able to gather. That DP is looking good too! I like the worms you added to the front, great touch! Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## notsoevil

The DCCW was made way too late one night and I've been hating it.

But once I threw some GS on it, I'm actually changing my opinion. Not sure 100% yet, but I think it's better than buying a $20 bit.

Also, per suggestions on another forum, I shortened the flamer. Now it looks chunky and badass:


----------



## Winterous

Totally watching this.


----------



## Djinn24

I would put the chainsaws on the end of tentacles. The way you have it now reminds me to much of a Khorne arm vs nurgle.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Great looking nurgle work so far. Your greenstuff looks great!

Looking forward to more


----------



## Blood_Knight

Amazing sculpt work. +rep for the ingenuity! keep up the good work. I'm diggin it.


----------



## Svartmetall

notsoevil said:


> Also, the tumor faced fellow I showed before now has his hood, plus tubes and "goggles":


He's looking nifty - a good way to make the goggles look more...er...goggle-y...would be to put a small, thin piece of GS on the front of the plastic disc and then use something like a cocktail stick to make a hole in the centre; then carefully push the outer edge of the GS out towards the rim of the plastic, stopping just before the edge. Think of the Forge World Ogryn Berserkers...








...and you should be able to see what I mean.

hth


----------



## notsoevil

Thanks everyone I appreciate the comments. 

Svart: Yeah I hope to get them looking just like that in fact. Def not happy leaving them as-is. Say a prayer to Papa Nurgle that I can pull it off.


----------



## Mike3D6

Amazing.Totally following. Looking forward to see the tumor terminator finished


----------



## Winterous

Mike3D6 said:


> Amazing.Totally following. Looking forward to see the tumor terminator finished


The Tumournator.

IT'S NAWT A TUMA!


----------



## notsoevil

Svartmetall said:


> He's looking nifty - a good way to make the goggles look more...er...goggle-y...would be to put a small, thin piece of GS on the front of the plastic disc and then use something like a cocktail stick to make a hole in the centre; then carefully push the outer edge of the GS out towards the rim of the plastic, stopping just before the edge. Think of the Forge World Ogryn Berserkers...


I gave it a go and quite like the result! I happen to have a brass rod that was the exact size to make this easy. Thoughts?






















Winterous said:


> The Tumournator.
> 
> IT'S NAWT A TUMA!


Oh yes, yes. This is the best post of the thread, if not the whole forum. 

Bonus, Rhino WIP:


----------



## Winterous

notsoevil said:


> Oh yes, yes. This is the best post of the thread, if not the whole forum.


Yay!

And ze goggulz look good


----------



## Djinn24

The new lenses look 100 times better.


----------



## DrinCalhar

Dude, I am just waiting to see that DP all finished.


----------



## Midge913

I agree that the lenses look so much better! Good work mate!


----------



## Oldenhaller

Morning all - just found this thread and have to say I'm mighty impressed...and also enjoying the changes the models are going through.

The lense looks better than the original - however I'd say that to have the goggle effect they all need to be pointing out in the same direction - currently they're sitting flush to the hoods rather than protruding through them.

Does that make sense?>

~O


----------



## notsoevil

They're actually protruding from the hoods because they're still on the plasticard "discs" that I had as goggles earlier in the thread. I'll take a side shot tonight. 

Thanks for all the commentary everyone. Motivation.


----------



## notsoevil

Lots of little things done and should be painting soon.

Well, when building my Rhino, decided I wanted my dude coming out of the hatch to be Plaguebearer-esque.
























New Terminator, with hood, single goggle and tentacle/worm beard.










And group shot of the Terminators who are getting armed soon as I, well, get some arms.










And now the Rhino all put together, though still needing the PB/bolter dude finished and some more pitting.


----------



## Midge913

Love the tank driver mate! Everything is looking really good!


----------



## shaantitus

Most impressed by the work on the ultraforge plaguedemon. Your attention to detail is truly impressive. The terminators you have produced are like nothing I have ever seen before. They have a style all their own. Outstanding


----------



## louisshli

notsoevil,

Wicked conversions and control w/ greenstuff/putty. You got to paint some of those masterpieces man... show us some completed goods!! Will be following this threads for sure.....


----------



## notsoevil

I finally have the Daemon Prince primered (weather was finally nice enough), so I plan to lay down paint this week if possible. I'm most nervous about it though -- I'm so proud of these conversions, I hope I don't muck up the paint job.


----------



## CLT40k

Dig the termies... really well done + rep


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Damn it man, get some of this stuff painted. They look fantastic, and need to be painted. Get on it!


----------



## notsoevil

No time to paint -- too busy converting!



I plan on it this week as soon as I can figure out my palette and buy those paints.

Thanks for the rep everyone!


----------



## notsoevil

Last champ, this one with combi-plasma.




























And group shot of the three champs.


----------



## Midge913

I still can't help but think that the combi-weapons look just a little too bulky. I like them otherwise.


----------



## Kreuger

Brilliant work on all of these. The terminators are shaping up dreadfully (by which I mean wonderfully) and I am reallyimpressed a the 3 dimensionality of your rhino work. You add on and cut-in, in places that aer visually really satisfying. You maintain a certain proximity to the original form and outline while, adding all sorts of nurgly texture and infestations.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Ragnar

if you'd like some input on palettes, this is the one I used as a test a little while back, and it came out pretty nice. It's based around catachan and snot greens, along with rotting flesh and shaded with a few washes of asurmen blue and bestial brown (using some weathering too, of course)

If you like the look (see bottom left leg) and want the specifics, just let me know. Great job so far on the conversions dude!


----------



## notsoevil

Midge913 said:


> I still can't help but think that the combi-weapons look just a little too bulky. I like them otherwise.


I can definitely see where one might think that, but I find normal combi-weapons to be too weedy. These are my answer to that. 

Though I will say the combi-plasma is my least favorite.



Ragnar said:


> if you'd like some input on palettes, this is the one I used as a test a little while back, and it came out pretty nice. It's based around catachan and snot greens, along with rotting flesh and shaded with a few washes of asurmen blue and bestial brown (using some weathering too, of course)


I actually won't be using much green in my armor scheme, though I'm sure it'll make its way to the diseased areas and filth. Currently I'm thinking of a grey armor, but I'm not sure how light or dark I plan to go with it.

I do like the weathering you've done though. Really great.



Kreuger said:


> Brilliant work on all of these. The terminators are shaping up dreadfully (by which I mean wonderfully) and I am reallyimpressed a the 3 dimensionality of your rhino work. You add on and cut-in, in places that aer visually really satisfying. You maintain a certain proximity to the original form and outline while, adding all sorts of nurgly texture and infestations.


Thanks!

I'm not making as much progress in the amount of time I'd like, but I'm still having fun making this army. I've yet to play a single game of 40k in the current edition (and only two games in some former edition).


----------



## notsoevil

It's been a long while since I've worked on the Host of Worms, but I'm baaaack!

Spent the past week or so reorienting myself to what I was doing before I lapsed, and then making tweaks to almost every model I've shown before.

Pics today are of the Dreadnought. I was originally going to sculpt a plaguebearer inside of the hollowed out hull, but once I temp puttied this bit in, I knew I had to keep it.



















The face is just awesome in there, as if the original "pilot" (what are they called in 40k?) has just exploded with Nurgly-cancer. Those bumps will be puss colored of course, but one or two might become huge eyes as well.

Other progress made: I now have 21 CSM assembled, with 9 more to go. I've decided on a paint scheme and I've finished assembling my Ultraforge Plague Daemon, so he's ready to primer.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Looks great. What's the center piece off? Is it the belly of a nurgle GD?


----------



## notsoevil

Actually, I'm pretty sure it is a Skaven bit. Just some random piece a friend of mine gave me and I've been wanting to use it. Once I build on all the surrounding sinew/wires/corrosion, I think it is really going to be gross looking. This "thing" has been growing inside the Dreadnought and has finally burst through.


----------



## alasdair

Its the 'ammo' for the skaven plagueclaw catapult if I am not mistaken. Great work so far!


----------



## Midge913

I am with the others man! Nice looking conversion and progressing along nicely.


----------



## shaantitus

I am glad you are back to it. These fantastic works need to be finished. The mods to the new dread work very well too. I will be following with interest.


----------



## Fenrisian

Normally i hate CSM. But your model are so disgustinly awesome that hell, i can just love them. Your GS skills are great !


----------



## Chaosftw

This is some really impressive work! Love the Termies and the Rhino! 

Keep updating!!!


----------



## Moriouce

Just found the thread and I must say I'm blown away by your "Pestinators" k: Can't wait untill we'll see them painted. +rep


----------



## notsoevil

Ha, Pestinators, I'm going to have to keep that. 

More WIP pics soon and I'm waiting for some paint to deliver so I can start on them. I think I've settled on a paint scheme. One requirement is being able to speed paint them, cause I'm horribly slow otherwise. 40k just has too many models for me to take my normal time to paint.


----------



## notsoevil

Like, totally oh-em-gee, I've started some paint tests!

My main concern is I have to come up with a speed painting scheme, or I'll never do these guys. Of course, the flip side is that I'm really digging my conversions and greenstuff work, and I'm terrified I'm going to screw them up with bad painting. *sigh*

I liked where I got this yellow/umber look:









But then I didn't know what to do with it, so I split some washes and some drybrushing on him, and don't like either side: 










Next was a pale green with brown trim, also with a bit of a purple wash just in the creases/joints: 










One more set of layers took him to:










And then I have this guy. I didn't want to go too green with my scheme, but I must say I like him the most.










Then he went to (a little blurry, sorry):


----------



## Midge913

The second to last picture is my favorite scheme mate, I actually think that it looks really good! Very weathered and decayed looking. That one has my vote.


----------



## notsoevil

Just an couple of updates.

Challenges are flying around over at PapaNurgle.net to be the first to paint 1500 points before the person who challenged you. Gentlemen's agreement, just for bragging rights and fun.

I've never actually played this damn game yet, but I've pieced together my goal 1500 list. My goal is to convert and paint up: 

Daemon Prince
Greater Daemon
14 Plague Marines
20 CSM
4 Rhinos
2-3 Obliteraters

I'll still work on the Terminators in this thread, but they may get paused while I knock out this other stuff first. I gotta push through with the challenge first.

Now on to other things. First, I've finally finished the first Rhino. All the pitting is done (I like the effect, but nut sure I'll do it to every tank). The Plaguebearer, Bolters-Akimbo and all, is done and I have pin-mounted a havoc launcher. Instead of magnets, there is a brass rod to hold it in, and I'll probably mount a few other swappable weapons if need be. If no options are taken, I have a Nurgle banner to wave in the slot.





































Let's see, what else.

Oh, yes, I made some test skin patches to play with skin tone palettes:










Also, and I'm so excited about this, say hello to my new GUO candidate (included in a scale shot):


----------



## Midge913

Rhino is looking good mate. The pockmarking really works well and the gunner plague bearer is pretty cool.


----------



## Justindkates

You know what I think on the paint scheme. Go with dirty slimey white  

Man I wish I could sculpt half this good.


----------



## notsoevil

Starting to plan out my Plague Marines. Since the bulk of my Chaos force is from two Battleforce boxes, I have 16 Berzerkers to use, so decided I might as well make them my Plague Marines. They're bulkier, have some chains wrapped around various body parts, and have lots of skulls on their armor. Add in some corruption, and should be good, right?




























Don't know though -- something doesn't feel right. I think it might just be the head -- seems too small, and so do the others from the set. I have some Chapterhouse Studios gas mask heads coming, maybe those will help.

Also made his CCW:


----------



## Winterous

A plague sword doesn't really need the little engine


----------



## Mr.Malevolent

Very inspiring work here! +rep Keep it up.


----------



## notsoevil

Winterous said:


> A plague sword doesn't really need the little engine


Think of it like a turkey carver. :grin::laugh:


----------



## Minizke1

This army is amazing. This project log....is amazing. Everything in this thread.....it's amazing.


----------



## Midge913

Plague marine is looking good man and I think the head size looks just fine.


----------



## Winterous

notsoevil said:


> Think of it like a turkey carver. :grin::laugh:


:laugh:

Also why are your fingers so red?


----------



## Djinn24

Nice conversion so far, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Minizke1

Winterous said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Also why are your fingers so red?


^ I second the question.


----------



## notsoevil

First, it's pretty funny cause I actually ripped all this green stuff off this morning. The legs were awkward because so many of the berserker legs are running. Really bothered me. Gotta find a good mix of zerker parts and normal csm next try. 

Second, my fingers are so red cause I'm so pale I'm damn near translucent. Hahahaha. Blonde hair, blue eyes, big red beard.


----------



## notsoevil

More on the Plague marines (reused that stomach from before, but on different model).



















Plaguebearer knee cap armor humor thing:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










More work on the Dreadnought:


----------



## Midge913

Plague Marines are looking good man and the dread is progressing nicely.


----------



## notsoevil

I decided to take the 3 champs I had for my normal CSM and make them my PM champs instead. Made more sense since I was using Possessed parts and I think I want to keep my normal CSM not as corrupted.




























More on the Plague Marines:



















I think these Chapterhouse heads are going to work great:


----------



## Djinn24

Looking awesome! Nice work on the intestines.


----------



## notsoevil

Thanks. Trying to gather enough Terminator shoulder pads to complete my 7 Nurgle Termies. Not sure if I want to spring for FW Shoulderpads or not.


----------



## Midge913

Very nice work man!!! I like the third picture with the guy with the hooves the best. The sculpting on the intestines and such looks great. I would recommend the FW pads. I have some for the Crimson Fists/Imperial Fists and I love them. A bit pricey but really add a lot.


----------



## notsoevil

Went ahead and sprung for some FW pads for the Terminators and Plague Marines. Not going to put two on each model .. going to sprinkle them through the units as I already have some pads I like too. The mix will make my $ go further and still give an appropriately Nurgly feel to them.


----------



## notsoevil

The paintingeth hath beguneth!


----------



## Midge913

oooooooo..... liking the darker brown tones man! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Pathfinder201

one of the greatest things i have ever seen is this project log


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

i have really enjoyed this plog and its nice to see some of the models getting a paint job.

hope to see more from here soon


----------



## notsoevil

Light isn't the greatest, but this definitely shows the skin color better:










Also, dread is done on the conversion side of things!


----------



## troybuckle

That dread is sick. Good job on the conversion and the DP is coming along nicely as well!


----------



## Oakley

I really enjoy seeing your work and your conversions, you've made just about everything unique and it gives a really awesome feel to your work. Can't wait to see more, keep it up!


----------



## Turnip86

Really awesome work so far, loving the dread with all the twisty bits popping out. The DP is nice as well although I can't help but be reminded of Pizza the Hutt from Spaceballs, does that mean your DP will lock himself in a car and eat himself to death?

Keep up the nurgly goodness :mrgreen:


----------



## notsoevil

Someone needs to do a Spaceballs themed army .. NOW.


----------



## notsoevil

GUO update. Grey armor against yellow skin turned out better than I had expected.










Pic of the Daemon Prince I'm doing concurrently with the GUO:










I also now own two Blight Drones which are begging me to paint in this scheme.


----------



## Midge913

Looking good man! Love the skin tone and the armor scheme works really well against it.


----------



## notsoevil

Okay, Terminators are fully converted, ready for primer, next thing I paint after the Daemon Prince is done.


























































































































4 Combi-Plasma w/ Power Scythes
1 Combi-Plasma w/ Chainfist
1 Heavy Flamer w/ Chainfist
2 Lightning Claws on Champ


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

By the power of greyskul these look good. Can't wait to see the revolting Pestinators painted up. 
Reppage!


----------



## Midge913

Very cool looking group man!


----------



## shaantitus

There is some seriously sick ,rotten, disgusting, fucked up stuff in this thread. Most impressive. I look froward to a full army shot at some stage. It will look magnificent.


----------



## notsoevil

Thanks all!

These Terminators are up on deck to paint as soon as I get my hands on grey Duplicolor primer. I tried grey gesso brush on primer on my dread, but though it turned out well, I don't quite like the feel of it.

Hopefully I can start on these guys as soon as this weekend.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel

WOW! There are some great conversions in this log mate, sorry I have missed it for this log.

Im particularly fawn of your converted termi's GREAT JOB, really looking forward to some paint on them.

Keep up the great work.

+ Rep from me for some sweet conversions.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Phenious

I love your terminators. Epic nurgle conversions.


----------



## notsoevil

First 4 Plague Marines.

Not feeling them as much as the Terminators. Just not digging them. Can't put my finger on it.


----------



## elmir

I wouldn't put my finger on those disease ridden things either... 

I'm liking them, I really am. The helmets really do give them that extra uniqueness and the blades look awesome. Enjoy some +rep.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Those termies are excellent. Top notch GS skills. Well done.


----------



## Midge913

I agree with elmir. I like the Plague Marines a lot. Those heads are fantastic.


----------



## notsoevil

Someone pointed out to me that they probably feel weird right now because they don't have their backpacks to balance them out. So I'll put some on as soon as they arrive -- I'm putting the Plague Marine Champion backpack from the metal/finecast box on every Plague Marine (the one with the tubes).

I also changed out the sword in the back of that picture .. it was bothering me, so I switched it to the same rectangle-ish blades on the others. Fits better.


----------



## Moriouce

Well I must say it again, I just freaking love your "pestinators"  Any timeplan on when they'll be painted? 

The four Plague Marines you're not digging, I just do. When wondering why not you might not I find that the heads seem to small, and the unit as a whole seem to metal-bulky and not that nurgle-bloaty-corpse-bulky. 

As a detail, why not a tentacle out of ones arm holding a clip for it's bolter?


----------



## notsoevil

I'm coming around to the Plague Marines. I'll have all 7 completely assembled (minus minor GS work) tonight.

Plan to start painting the Terminators this weekend if all goes well. House full of guests at the moment though.

Regardless, my plan is to have them done by end of the year at the latest. I have the last week of December off, so that will help greatly.


----------



## notsoevil

No model updates, but now that my game room has The Ultimate Wargaming Table, I wanted to show where The Host of Worms will be killing in the name of Nurgle:





































The room is 20'x12'. The new table is a little over 8'x4' with reversible top (flips to a grass mat). The smaller table is 6'x4' and is mostly for D&D.


----------



## Red Corsairs

I love your nurgle conversions. The daemon prince is looking very good already and kudos for successfully tackling a conversion on the FW greater daemon, I wouldn't have the balls to do that (mind you I lack the conversions skills, whereas you clearly do not). Great job on the Plague marines and terminators also. Have some rep!


----------



## notsoevil

Ah, that's not the FW Greater Daemon, that Greater Daemon is by Ultraforge and hard to find now. The only mod I did to it was adding the worms coming out of it (skaven tails).

I would love love LOVE to have a FW Nurgle Greater Daemon though. So beefy.


----------



## Red Corsairs

Hehe fooled me. I haven't seen the Ultraforge one before so to me it just looked like a heavily modified FW one


----------



## notsoevil

Greater Deamon Uod is complete:










Daemon Prince Lumbricus is complete:



















The bases are not heavily textured, but instead painted in an urban/asphalt manner. Black and grey, with debris around. Usually I paint the edges of bases black, but I think with this army I'm going to paint the edges with the same asphalt look. I don't like the bases as much since I matte sealed them, so I may drybrush them again to bring their original look back. Most of the games I'll be playing will be on Zuzzy's urban gaming mat seen here: http://www.zuzzy.com/wc-bb-001-terra-flex-gaming-mat.html

Next on painting deck: started this scheme on the hooded Terminators.
Next on conversion deck: finishing up the Plague Marines and in between putting together Rhinos as well.


----------



## notsoevil

Maybe I should stick to converting. Never hear anything about my painting!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

no you have to paint it or it isnt finished. and then the models will never be invited to go to partys because they are nude. 

the painting looks good i like the way they acctually look a bit slimey


----------



## Khorne's Fist

They look excellent. Nice to finally see Lumbricus painted. 

The only thing is the bases. While I know you're going for an asphalt look, they do look a bit bare. Maybe even a few road markings or something on the asphalt? A couple of double yellow lines would be interesting. Who's gonna tell him he's parked illegally?


----------



## Skari

very nice.


----------



## Midge913

I like what you have done with the GUO, the yellow/brown skin with the yellow pustules in contrast with the grey/steel armor works really well. 

The DP looks good as well but feels unfinished to me for some reason. The grey doesn't work as well as it does on the GUO, it seems a bit too dark and flat. Maybe a little more shine on the steel would help.


----------



## notsoevil

((Long time gone, but...))

Well, went ahead and started painting my hooded Terminators last night. If it ends up I can't (or shouldn't, lol) arm them the way I did due to 6th edition .. screw it.

I'll probably finish painting one to completion by Monday or Tuesday night. Unlike normal units where I paint assembly line, I'm going to try and paint each one of these guys to completion.


----------



## notsoevil

Even though he's so close to being done, wanted to show a WIP anyway.


----------



## TehJimbo

Wow man, this conversion work and painting is out of this world! Something i aspire to be able to do with a lot of patience i tell you!


----------



## Iron Angel

The painting on Lumbricus is absolutely phenomenal. The colors, the texture, everything is astounding. Have some rep you magnificent bastard!


----------



## pchandler43

Just a minor thing I noticed on the latest mini you posted. I like the rusted effects, but on the combibolter(?) you have the rust connecting the weapon and the magazine. This just seems off to me as the magazine would be changed out after one runs out of ammo.


----------



## Moriouce

Love the termie! Great job! You can see some +rep comming your way as soon as they all are finished!


----------



## Kelann08

Amazing conversion work AND painting, Notsoevil. I think you may get less comments on your painting because your talent for conversion is so incredible. Your painting is VERY good, but those conversions...it would be hard for Slayer Sword winner painting to not be overshadowed by those conversions.

Awesome!



Ring Master "Honka" said:


> and then the models will never be invited to go to partys because they are nude.


I'd invite a Sister of Battle to party in the nude...


----------



## notsoevil

pchandler43 said:


> Just a minor thing I noticed on the latest mini you posted. I like the rusted effects, but on the combibolter(?) you have the rust connecting the weapon and the magazine. This just seems off to me as the magazine would be changed out after one runs out of ammo.


I see your point and counter with:

CHAOS NEVER RUNS OUT OF BULLETS!

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## notsoevil

Beginnings of The Black Mace:










Mathas Skolik, Chaos Lord


----------



## Lethiathan

Looking Awesome! Where did you find that mace head? Also if you do not have a worm daemonprince somehwere I'll be annoyed!


----------



## notsoevil

The mace head is from Warmachine (Protectorate of Menoth Heavy Jack kit).

And a few pages back I have my Daemon Prince and Great Unclean One, neither worms themselves, but with large worms coming out of them!



















More pics of Mathas, my Chaos Lord soon. I have his Deathguard shoulder pads on now and the mace has the bottom haft.


----------



## Lethiathan

Close Enough.. These guys are epic! I really like the style you've gone for, worms seem original and unique to me.


----------



## notsoevil

I'll eventually get this guy, though I'm not sure how he scales next to my other stuff:


----------



## notsoevil

Added more segmented worms now that I have my tube tool from Masq Mini.

Black mace has extended haft now, though I have some straightening to do.

And as you can see, he fits perfectly on the base of bodies.

Question though: does base size really matter in 40k? Can I put my Chaos Lord on a 60mm base instead of 40mm?


----------



## gearhart

wow, stunning! i love the conversions. Although the color scheme is quite different, if fantastic.....love to see more painted..but lets face it the conversions are more fun


----------



## notsoevil

Yeah, that's where I'm at. I love converting most of all.

The Chaos Lord has inspired me though, not to mention the new codex.

I think the order of painting will be:

Finish the Terminators.
Paint the Lord.
Plague Marines.

Not sure if I'm going to bother with my Rhinos. I may end up going foot slogging army instead.


----------



## Malisteen

Holy cow, that lord is looking awesome. Major props for the quality paint jobs and incredible conversions.


----------



## Kreuger

I'm not crazy about the daemon prince model, but your paint jobs seem spot on. And I think that greater daemon looks great, kind of reminds me of the evil characters in Spawn + nurgle.

The lord is looking excellent. I'm looking forward to seeing him painted as well!


----------



## Moriouce

I sound say that base size so not matter, other than on turnis. 
Great work so far and finaly we will see some painted pestinators!


----------



## notsoevil

Definitely going to keep him on 40mm base. Was tempted to go large for pure aesthetics, but many have pointed out on other forums how bad that will make it for the Lord. More shots, more base to base enemies, etc.

Going to chop up those corpses and make 'em fit.


----------



## notsoevil

Mathas and Black Mace are done.










Base has been reconfigured to work with 40mm. More work to do, but I like how it is turning out, especially that huge worm on there:





































Typhus is getting a similar base so that I have him and Mathas mounted the same. I'll bring in Typhus when I feel like running Plague Zombies or as a 2nd HQ in a larger game (lol, like I'll ever get to play one). A few worms for him too, but not modding him much.


----------



## Midge913

As always bloody awesome conversion work!


----------



## Hellados

WOW I love the green stuff mate, that's very impressive, how long did it take?


----------



## notsoevil

On the Chaos Lord, the gs work was done over a couple weeks. I try to be careful and only do small sections at a time, let them cure, then do more. Otherwise I end up smashing it.


----------



## notsoevil

Base is done. Mounting Mathas to it tonight.

For fun, a crude rotation:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Nice! Are the beads going to be frogspawn or something similar?

Really cool Lord conversion. SUPER cool, must see it painted.


----------



## notsoevil

New plague marines. Getting these guys finished converted, so I can get my painting project done for the month (the Terminators previously shown).




























And my new favorite. Like he's so stuffed, they're spilling out onto the ground:


----------



## Moriouce

Maybe I've missed it but would you mind show us a tutorial on how you make the worms? Brilliant stuff as always!


----------



## notsoevil

Will def try to to so. Not to hard to do once you have the tube maker from Masq Mini.


----------



## notsoevil

I'm doing the army painting challenge from The Independent Characters' podcast.

Below is my January commitment, completed.

6 Nurgle Terminators (7th in there, but list only calls for 6):





















































((Gun broke off, lost. So this is the extra 7th guy not in my list.))










And final group shot cause they look so good together:










Shots from all sides of each guy can be seen here: HostOfWorms.com


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Those are freaking awesome. A lot more grim and Nurgley than anything GW came up with. They must look great on the table beside other units.


----------



## notsoevil

I have two other things painted right now. A GUO and Daemon Prince. I'll try to get a family shot soon.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Moriouce

I see the wait have not been in vain. Those termies are simply disgusting! :good:


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

They are disgusting. Just ace. +rep


----------



## notsoevil

Thanks guys!

Next on deck to paint is my Chaos Lord:










Taking a break to paint some Cryx for Warmachine before getting to this guy. He'll be done before Feb is out, hopefully much sooner.


----------



## elmir

Are you using a tool to make those worms and cables. The are really, really good.


----------



## notsoevil

Yes, I use the tube making tool from Masq Mini. Love it.


----------



## Svartmetall

I use that too, it really is one of those "how did I ever get along without it?" kind of things. Nice Termies too


----------



## notsoevil

Thanks Svartmetall! I really look up to your conversions and they pretty much started me down the path of making The Host of Worms.


----------



## Geld

Awe inspiring stuff!


----------



## troybuckle

notsoevil said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Next on deck to paint is my Chaos Lord:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break to paint some Cryx for Warmachine before getting to this guy. He'll be done before Feb is out, hopefully much sooner.


Great job on the GS work this is a very nice conversion, can’t wait to see it painted up!


----------



## notsoevil

I forgot, I'll also be painting him with his custom base:










Badly put together 360 rotation here:

http://hostofworms.com/base.gif


----------



## Grins1878

I wish I could rep you more than +1, I've not been on this thread in so long and it's simply stunning! some of the conversions and painting are totally hideous (in a really well done way I mean, they look amazing!).

Amazing stuff!


----------



## notsoevil

Thanks, I appreciated it Grins1978!

Progress is moving slowly on my Chaos Lord. I'm distracted with Cryx for Warmachine at the moment.


----------



## notsoevil

WIP of my Soulgrinder of Nurgle.


----------



## Kreuger

That sculpting work is looking awesome! Keep it up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Very impressive. Look forward to seeing how it turns out.

Did you paint up that chaos lord? I'd love to see it painted up.


----------



## Jacobite

Ergh gribbly. Nice work!. What tools are you using to get the awesome textures on this?


----------



## notsoevil

Khorne's Fist said:


> Very impressive. Look forward to seeing how it turns out.
> 
> Did you paint up that chaos lord? I'd love to see it painted up.


No, haven't painted anything past the Terminators. Want to get everything converted and assembled first. Easier said than done. 



Kreuger said:


> That sculpting work is looking awesome! Keep it up.


Thanks!



Jacobite said:


> Ergh gribbly. Nice work!. What tools are you using to get the awesome textures on this?


Embossing or "ball-end" tools, normal metal sculpting tools (like dental tools), clay shapers and a pointy stick.


----------



## neferhet

Amazing sculpt! Very nurglesque!


----------



## Loli

Awww I feel sad that I've only seen this log now. Awesomw stuff. 

Few questions though, what did you use originally for the piping? Because the early photos don't seem to be using the tubing tool or am I mistaken? And what did you use for those chains of a couple of models?


----------



## notsoevil

neferhet said:


> Amazing sculpt! Very nurglesque!


Thanks!



Loli said:


> Awww I feel sad that I've only seen this log now. Awesomw stuff.
> 
> Few questions though, what did you use originally for the piping? Because the early photos don't seem to be using the tubing tool or am I mistaken? And what did you use for those chains of a couple of models?


Early on my tubes were made with watch spring bracelets. Much more flexible than guitar string which tends to get kinked easy. Worms were made with just twisting/stretching.


----------



## revolantis

Hey, this is the first time I've seen this log and I have to say, I've scoured the web for Nurgly inspiration and your Terminators are by far my favourite examples! Excellent work and I'm looking forward to seeing more painted stuff. Your Soul Grinder is looking great too. Keep up the good work!


----------



## notsoevil

Took a break from Nurgle, played some WHFB with Ogres, back to building up my Daemons for 40k and WHFB. Particularly, sculpting more on my Soulgrinder (1 of 2) and about to start painting Plaguebearers, so those'll be posted soon:


----------



## Nordicus

Awesome blog - Keep up the great work! I never ventured into greenstuffing myself, so I always admire people who have the skills for it.

One question; That base with all the bodies on your lord. Where in the multiple hells did you get that? That is simply awesome!


----------



## notsoevil

I built the base. The body bits are from Warhammer Fantasy. Corpse cart.


----------



## Jolnir

Oh goodness. Very creepy and gorish. Well done indeed. +1. The textures are most impressive.


----------



## Jacobite

Oh that looks awesome!


----------



## notsoevil

Thanks guys!

Started painting Plaguebearers tonight. 10 plus a Herald in one batch. Once done, doing another 10 plus another Herald.


----------



## notsoevil

Not quite done, a lot of little things to do, not to mention basing.


----------



## SonofVulkan

Some very nice stuff in this project log. The skin tone on the Plaguebearers is nasty, in a good way.


----------



## notsoevil

Thanks. It looks more flesh tone in this pic but a bit more jaundiced in person.


----------



## notsoevil

10 Plague Bearers, 1 Herald of Nurgle


----------



## notsoevil

10 more Plaguebearers and 1 more Herald on deck now.


----------

